# Single dose



## Derb (Aug 23, 2017)

So I finally got my test cyp doc wrote it for 200mg every other week.  I hear lots of people say to break that up and do 100mg once a week.  My question is that the bottle says single dose on it.  Can I still use it twice?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes. It appears to have a rubber stopper on it so you will be fine.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 23, 2017)

The answer is yes. You can split the dose into two 100mg pins.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2017)

I would do 100 mg a week .man these trt dr are stupid


----------



## Derb (Aug 24, 2017)

One last question should I take dim or something along with this?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 24, 2017)

I have no idea what dim is so no


----------



## Derb (Aug 24, 2017)

Estrogen blocker


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 24, 2017)

You shouldn't need an estrogen blocker with 100mg per week


----------



## Derb (Aug 24, 2017)

Ok thank you


----------



## TrickWilliams (Aug 25, 2017)

Still curious what dim is


----------



## Derb (Aug 25, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Still curious what dim


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 27, 2017)

Are you using bb.com test boosters?  No.
If you do venture to a higher dose or need estrogen blockers for some reason at 100/week, do yourself a favor and use aromasin or arimidex.  Don't rely on herbal crap.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 27, 2017)

100/week you probably don't need anything extra bro


----------



## Mythos (Aug 29, 2017)

If you're worried about the AI, ask the doc to order some e2 bloods for you like 3 weeks in. Or buy em yourself. Shouldn't be any issues at that low dose tho afaik.


----------



## Derb (Sep 8, 2017)

So I have decided to bump this up myself to 250mg a week any suggestions on something to add to this so I could also get some good results from the gym as well as feeling better?


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 10, 2017)

100mg of test cyp/week?
What was your total test to begin with?


----------



## Derb (Sep 11, 2017)

My total test was 183 he gave me 200mg every other week so I split it into 100mg weekly


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2017)

You shouldn't be bumping your dose to 250 already. You need time with the current dose and then have bloodwork done.


----------



## Derb (Oct 4, 2017)

Ok looking for some feedback, I have now been on trt for 6 weeks doing 100mg a week of Test cyp and have had no changes at all, only thing that has changed is my weight has gone up in the last 6 weeks.  Still feeling exhausted , tired , irritable etc etc.  any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2017)

It's trt man it's gonna do what trt does .. For myself it changes everything from mood to how I look physically . 100 mg is to low try 150 mg.. 250mg is s low dose cycle not trt., If it's not helping u then mayb it's not for u


----------



## CedricJ (Oct 5, 2017)

100mg is definitely too low to see drastic results.  Bump it up or try something else.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2017)

CedricJ said:


> 100mg is definitely too low to see drastic results.  Bump it up or try something else.


nothing on test is to drastic.. You can make good gains on trt but it slow and takes time.Dont ever rely on drugs to produce change .. you training will take care of that . The drug is giving u the hormone level to be able to recover faster which will produce more muscle over time


----------

